# GT: Clippers vs. Kings (3/19)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.







</center>
*
<center>Sat Mar 19, 2005
7:30 Pacific *</center>


<center>




































Rick Brunson / Corey Maggette / Bobby Simmons / Elton Brand / Chris Kaman






































Mike Bibby / Cuttino Mobley / Peja Stojakovic / Darius Songaila / Brad Miller


Notes: The Clippers had a chance to beat them last time but Bibby came in clutch, lets hope he doesn't again.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think the game is going to be a 50/50 shot. I think the clippers have a chance to win tonight, but I only if the problems of last night dont reaccure. Were gonna need a big game out of Corey and Elton, and definately going to need Chalmers keeping the bench warm, and no where to be found in the fourth. Clippers could win this one.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings forum game thread :wave:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

My predictions:

*Kings 104*
Clippers 98

*Peja 25pts*
Brand 28pts


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

ill go out on a limb and say the clippers pull this one out barely, mad about how they threw it away against them last week. Either that, or they will get blown out.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Link to bet on the game


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Sorry guys I can't catch the game again, hopefully if I get lucky I will make it back in time to see the finish. :curse: :curse: :curse: 
Have fun with the gamethread and GO CLIPPERS!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Luckily I am back for the second half. From what I heard from the announcers the 2nd quarter didn't go well for the Clippers.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Sweet dunk by Brand!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Clippers are doing alright in the quarter but the Kings are shooting the ball nicely. Simmons just picked up his 4th foul which isn't good because the Clippers need him in there to shoot well.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nice pass by Brunson to Brand. The Clippers are picking up the momentum right now and the Kings take a timeout because of it.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey Weasel, how have you been goiving out points? I tried the same thing in the Warriors Forum, but am unable to "Donate" when I try. Is there another way?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I can't donate right now it is maxed out, so I haven't been able to donate to people, I might have to disband the contest.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Beautiful spin by Kaman!!!
Clippers on a 11-0 run.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Corliss almost hit the announcers will the ball on purpose!!! (he was frustrated)
And got a Tech. for it.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

That was pretty uncalled for.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Kings getting worked right now. 19-4 Clip Run the announcer said.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston had a unique dish to Kaman in the final seconds of the quarter, it was nice. The Clippers ended the quarter on a great run, the Kings were missing everything and the Clippers are up by 9, 75-66! Very nice quarter by the Clippers.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers are still up 9, not a great quarter but they still have their 9 point lead from the end of the 3rd. Livingston has been playing the in the quarter so far and looks alright, he had some nice moves and then he proved that he is a rookie but still good.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Comeback beginning.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Damn, just in a matter of seconds the Kings cut the lead down from 10 to 5. Clippers have 17 turnovers compared to the Kings 6. The Clippers need to handle the ball better and execute in the final minutes.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

In the penalty now I think


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

I think the Clips would be good if they had been able to get Gordon in the draft. They need a closer. They could easily make the playoffs if they just could close some of these close ones out.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Tie Game.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Mobley on fire.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

:curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Interesting move to put Livingston in the game in such a crucial time.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Another by Mobley!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Weasel said:


> :curse:


Ahhhhhhh, stop Mobley!!


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Nice little shootout goin on right now.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It is going to come down to the last play of the game, again.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Tie game, under a minute left. Bibby time?


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Maggete to the line. 

OT: The Clips annoucers are awesome. Bingo!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers up 1 with 36 seconds..........


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Bibby!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bibby... .:curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I thought Maggette got fouled, bad call in my opinion but Livingston should have made the put-back. Clippers are now down 3 and need a miracle.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Bibby ..... :curse:


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Simmons for 3!


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

What a shot by Simmons!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

WHAT???? Is it OT? I'm afraid to watch.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Skinner blew it.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Damn, was he fouled? Sure looked like it.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Looked like Maggette got fouled again curse but no luck, game is going to OT.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Bibby is on fire.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Bibby airball followed by Maggette trying to draw a foul and missing.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Mobley 2/2 at the line. Kings up 4 with like 4 secs left.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

halfbreed said:


> Mobley 2/2 at the line. Kings up 4 with like 4 secs left.


halfreed: Thanks for calling the game ... good nite.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Final. 111-107 Kings.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman and Maggette, in my opinion, cost the game in OT. Kaman first holds onto the ball, holds it, holds it, and takes a bad shot. Next, Maggette then drives and tries some crazy off-balanced shot, trying to get fouled, and bricks. Both plays could have tied the game if executed correctly. Good game, too bad the Clippers did finish in the end.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Yeah, Maggette definitely had no intention of making the shots 2 or 3 times. He just expected to get to the line.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

At least Livingston got some much needed quality time in this game, that is all the positive I see now.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Now here was the clippers and magette that we all know and love back to their normal self.

Clippers once again lose because of lack of a go to player. Magetee is so obsessed with the free throw line he takes terrible shots. Livingston should have just taken over every time...no one could contain him on the way to the hoop...he actually looks to score, not to get fouled. Even when he misses, at least he gets the ball to the hoop giving others a chance for a put back. 

Oh well. Just counting down the days until we can possibly get redd or allen. Then if we lose a game like this, its not going to be because we choke and throw up ridiculous shots, its because our superstar just missed a good shot. Something he wont do every game, unlike the clippers and their 14 losses that are a direct result of not having a go to player to take a clutch shot.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Good Game guys... it was exciting !


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Clippers pretty much put up better numbers than the Kings in every category except FT% and steals and the Clippers had a whooping 18 turnovers compared to the Kings 7.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Maggette just needs to shoot the goddamned and stop with all the unneccessary pump fakes trying to get fouled. Had he just took normal shots or gone to the basket hard without worrying about fouls it would have worked out for the Clips.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers fizzle in OT, 111-107 



> Corey Maggette had 28 points, 11 rebounds and seven assists for the Clippers. Elton Brand scored 22 points after getting only six in Friday's 115-96 loss at Denver which ended his string of 39 consecutive games in double figures.





> Rookie point guard Shawn Livingston returned to the Clippers' lineup for the first time since Feb. 15, scoring six points with three assists in 27 minutes. He sat out 13 games because of torn cartilage in his right shoulder.


Livingston Returns in Defeat 



> "We had a shot there at the end but certain plays we didn't execute and we didn't execute on the defensive end," Livingston said. "We left people like Mike Bibby and Mobley open too often."





> The Clippers, who had a 78-66 lead early in the fourth quarter, relaxed on their perimeter defense and Mobley took advantage. He made five of seven shots, including three of four from three-point range, to lead Sacramento back into the game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

What did you guys think of the last play of regulation? Looked liked Maggette got fouled but no call.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> What did you guys think of the last play of regulation? Looked liked Maggette got fouled but no call.



Yeah. It looks like a foul might have been there. But honestly, he looked around as he drove it. He probably should have kicked it out to an open man, probably someone like Simmons for a three pointer. Everyone and there brother looked like they new Corey was gonna take it to the hole and try and draw a foul.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> Oh well. Just counting down the days until we can possibly get redd or allen.


Ya, counting down the days until everyone is pissed we f'd up in free agency again. We're not getting Redd or Allen. There's no way in hell the Bucks are going to lose Redd now, considering that they made trades to make sure they would be able to resign him and the fact he keeps saying he's not leaving Milwaukee, oh let's add the fact that Allen has said he's not going to the Clippers, so ya just counting down the days until you realize we'll get neither.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

arenas809 said:


> Ya, counting down the days until everyone is pissed we f'd up in free agency again. We're not getting Redd or Allen. There's no way in hell the Bucks are going to lose Redd now, considering that they made trades to make sure they would be able to resign him and the fact he keeps saying he's not leaving Milwaukee, oh let's add the fact that Allen has said he's not going to the Clippers, so ya just counting down the days until you realize we'll get neither.



I've heard prospective free agents say a lot of things. Doesn't always mean its true. You know about the politics which are played inside the NBA. You say what people expect to hear, while doing the real work behind closed doors. Though I doubt we get Allen or Redd, my point is just because they say they arent interested doesnt mean crap.

By the way, where did you see Allen said he wasnt interested in playing for the clippers directly? I've only seen papers report what they think Allen is going to do next season.

And if your basising this off of the Clippers track record in going after free agents.. Or lack there of a track record, except for the Kobe Bryant attempt of last year.. I can't say that I blame you. The clippers have always had a way of losing talent because of not offering the money, or simply not going after the talent and not spending money. However, I only have faith that the Clippers will attempt to go after a allstar free agent this year is because for the first time in a long time the Lakers are utterly horrible, and in some arguements worse than the clippers this season. Sterling has and always will be extremely competitive with the Lakers.. He could see this new laker team as a chance at finally bringing a new top L.A. team to staples center.

Or he could see it as costing to much, and do what he always does... Nothing....


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> Ya, counting down the days until everyone is pissed we f'd up in free agency again.


We didnt screw up last year. We almost got kobe which got us never before credibility, and we made the right move in getting kittles. Of course in retrospect, its easy to say it was a mistake because of the injuries, but at the time, it was definately the right move. 



> There's no way in hell the Bucks are going to lose Redd now, considering that they made trades to make sure they would be able to resign him and the fact he keeps saying he's not leaving Milwaukee, oh let's add the fact that Allen has said he's not going to the Clippers, so ya just counting down the days until you realize we'll get neither.


They came THIS close to trading redd before the deadline, because as some sources say from milwaukee, they are REALLY scared that they cannot afford him next year. Redd himself does what all potential FA's do and say that hes there for now, and hes going to give 100%, but he has been noncommittal about the future. Allen the last time i heard said that he would consider the clippers, and definately did not say that he is for sure staying with seattle.

Is it for sure going to happen? no one is saying that. But theres a good chance that they get one of them. There arent many teams that CAN offer max contracts next year, and probably none of them have the talent, not to mention location that the clippers have that would make them want to go to that team.


----------

